# Article in Sports Illustrated on US military amputees:



## winchable (24 Dec 2005)

In the December 12th issue of Sports Illustrated there is an excellent article on amputees from the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.
Basically it's about their coping with missing a limb using extreme athleticism, the piece features a brief summary of how they lost their limb, the period after in which they suffered depression and how they used things like marathons and runs to overcome their issues.
It's not all sunshine and lollipops, there is a long way to go for many of these guys but I like the fact that they didn't beat around the bush about things like addiction to painkillers, strained family relationships, post traumatic stress etc.

I know Veterans from the other wars of our century have come home and, understandably of course, had alot of issues with losing a limb, before PTSD was recognised and when people were less kind to returning soldiers.
The article and the stories of those in it has really put a smile on my face as it's reaffirmed alot of things I've doubted about the indomitable human spirit and the progress we've made as far as dealing with things that we as a society would have swept under a rug in the past.

Definitely worth a look if you can get a hold of a copy.


----------



## Armymedic (24 Dec 2005)

My only question:

Is this article in the swimsuit edition?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Dec 2005)

There was a fairly recent story of an officer that lost part of his leg.  Got fitted for a new one and went back over on another tour. (that's the short version).


----------



## Dog (29 Dec 2005)

Here's a question..... 

If that happened to a soldier in the CF, would he have the same opportunity to continue his career?


----------



## ZipperHead (29 Dec 2005)

I'll have to try to read this article.

One of the story arc's in "Over There" (TV series on History Channel) was about a young guy who lost his leg, and was very determined to regain the ability to serve (with prosthetic). I liked the way it was handled (again showing the effects on family, drug addiction/coming clean, fighting his own demons, etc...) and I was thinking the same thing as Dog (what would happen in the CF??). I know of a few personnel who lost limbs due to work related issues (accidents, mines, etc), but I don't know of the long term outcome, and many of these incidents happened so long ago that I'm unsure what current policy is. My 9'er Domestic can probably bring some light onto this if our other resident bandage-wrappers and Cepacol-dispensers don't (a little humour at the expense of the Med Tech's), but she is busy with our chidlin's right now.

Anyway, I will have to read the article, as I find that the US mainstream media doesn't like broaching these types of subjects, as they seem to be too taboo (they like focussing on the "Big Win", and aren't willing to show the damage done).

Al


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Dec 2005)

Loss of a Major limb, highly unlikely.

Digits like toes and fingers, I have seen people continue serving.

An excellent example is this series _A Question of Honour _ .

In particular Tom Martineau has a quote in the book The Chance of War regarding the lack of treatment and care;

_How many lives do you get? Everybody only gets one and if you put that at risk to help people all over the world, you should be taken care of if anything happens to you. Our politicians are going to be barrel-chested with their chins up, their chests out and their stomachs in, taking international peacekeeping compliments from the world, so I think we owe it to our soldiers to better equip them and take care of them. When they do come back, if they happen to have their legs blown off or a bullet in the spine, or are sick with physical injuries and mental injuries, we owe it to them to take care of them._


Tom Martineau speaks

I returned to duty, almost immediately, however I had no loss of limbs, I did however fight to stay in for over three years, as they tried to medically release me.  As for amputees, I believe highly unlikely that they would continue top serve.  Although a re-muster to trade that is suitable would make sense.

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (29 Dec 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> As for amputees, I believe highly unlikely that they would continue top serve.  Although a re-muster to trade that is suitable would make sense.


I actually know an amputee, who lost his limb to a winch on a 2 1/2 Ton, who went on to serve for over ten more years.  He remustered from Armd Crewman to Engineer and I think was in CFB Petawawa Drafting Section, before being posted to another Base.

Major Bruce Henwood lost both legs to a mine strike in Bosnia and went on to serve for a couple more years, and has become an advocate for CF members in similar circumstances.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Dec 2005)

There you go then, I stand corrected.  Yet he fought a long and hard battle;

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/scondva/engraph/09chap1_e.asp?cat=1&Chapter=1

and eventually won the MSM, specifically for his efforts on Bill C-44


dileas

tess


----------



## 3rd Horseman (29 Dec 2005)

I do believe 48th was correct in his assumption, Bruce was released for his legs and other stuff but he was released. I know of one guy who was in my unit with a missing foot from a mine explosion in Yugo. The CO worked real hard to keep him, he passed all the PT tests and combat tests with flying colours. He was still hounded by the system to get him out, it was only the CO and his fight that kept him, he re-mustered to the Navy and last I saw him he was training sailors on the fine art of closing with and destroying the enemy. I think it was an accommodation position and he was going to be out in 5 years anyway. I can also remember a sailor with out leg years ago, he lost it in a tracker crash on the Bonnie. He served and was promoted for full 30 years. Those days are gone, all are out now. The argument I was privy to for not keeping amputees was that if we did then an amputee would be able to apply at the recruit centre and argue that we had positions for amputees. Does anyone know of a current amputee in the system not on an accommodation or awaiting release? It would be so nice to have an army that would keep the battle wounded, so many staff jobs that could be done by an amputee. I was released for my wounds and figure it was a huge waste of knowledge, money and training especially at the point in my career I was, just desk jobs were in my future. You would think that the schools would benefit from all of us who were wounded and could not return to battle but could prepare others for that eventuality better than most dew to our unique perspectives.


----------



## Armymedic (29 Dec 2005)

Al, go take care of the kids so Kristen can get on here  

Loss of a limb is not an automatic release from the CF. Again like most injuries and illnesses, it comes to universality of service and the ability of your trade or another trade to  be able to accommodate you. Because you don't have a foot, does not mean you are unable to still serve the CF.

Each case would be looked at on an individual basis, and judging the validity any particular injury is above my pay grade.


----------



## ZipperHead (29 Dec 2005)

After discussing this with my wife (a Med Tech), she says basically what others have: you will be placed on Category, and then dependant on many things (severity of injury, willingness to continue working, CO's ability to fight for you, what Career Shop says,etc) you could serve, but for how long??? If you have 6 months in, lose a leg, it's pretty unlikely you would be kept around for another 24.5 years (current "full" service). But if you were near the end of your career, it's pretty likely they would find employment for you.

I personally believe, circumstances of course dictating, they should look at retaining personnel injured in service, such as a mine injury, just because of what the person gave up in serving. This would open the doors for every ass-head who gets hurt fricking around (horseplay) in the canteen to stay in forever, though, so they draw the line, and say "that's that" for everyone. Pretty uncaring, but that is life in general. The fact that they keep in many pers well past their "best before" date, and not those that get injured on operations, makes me angry, but the Machine only looks after itself.

Al


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Dec 2005)

Bang on Al,

I think your post really sums it up, (thanks Kirsten as well).

It is a shame, as these are the types of troops that would pass on the most information, and in the long run help them in their healing as well.

dileas

tess


----------



## Blackhorse7 (30 Dec 2005)

Dog.. I know of two RCMP members who lost their lower legs (not both, one each) that were able to continue regular duty after being fitted with prosthetics.  But that being said, they were able to meet the physical requirements of the job.  I don't see an infanteer losing his lower leg and going back to the Infantry.  I would like to think that the CF would allow a re-muster to a different trade, but I'll admit I don't know if they would in all cases.

Anyway,   to those American soldiers for carrying on.


----------



## Pte_Martin (1 Jan 2006)

If i Offend anyone I'm sorry, but does anyone know what happened to the SGT. that lost his leg in the friendly fire incident in Afghanistan?


----------



## Canadian-infanteer (26 Feb 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Major Bruce Henwood lost both legs to a mine strike in Bosnia and went on to serve for a couple more years, and has become an advocate for CF members in similar circumstances.



He served from his accident in september 1995 until 1998 because that is when his Contract with the military ended and he got the boot because because he could not complete physical requirements to stay in the forces.


----------

